

How-to generate thumbnails for Office documents using Cloudinary and Aspose - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_generate_thumbnails_for_office_documents_using_cloudinary_and_aspose

======
nadavs
This post explains how to programmatically create image thumbnails from Word,
Powerpoint and Excel documents, using Cloudinary's image management platform
and its new Aspose add-on. Sample code included for PHP, Ruby on Rails, .Net,
Node.js, jQuery and other frameworks.

------
ranrub
Useful!

